# Philadelphia Hockey Fans Throw Trash On Ice After Playoff Game Loss



## WhatInThe (Apr 23, 2018)

Hockey fans in Philadelphia threw trash including full cans of beer on the ice/at the opposing team during a playoff game loss to Pittsburgh.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...row-trash-ice-during-loss-penguins/540669002/

If I recall Philadelphia fans also threw stuff and punched horses during football playoff games a few months ago.


----------

